# Quiz - Bidi Bondi 15/11/10



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

The quiz takes place Mondays at Bidi Bondi on the Palm Jumeirah. Starts 8pm.

Table will be booked under the name of Harry.

If you haven't come before please feel free to come along, newcomers are always welcome.

We've had a decent little run of success so please help us to maintain the good form.

Send me a private message if you need contact information.

Hope to see you all Monday night.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in :clap2: unless I need to cancel at the very last minute!


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm in :clap2: unless I need to cancel at the very last minute!


I will be there without Lady P this week. Hopefully another podium finish, if we can get someone with knowledge of modern music we should do better than third. I find most new lady singers GaGa!.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Pamela is generally good with the rock stuff in the quiz. The ones we have struggled with over the last couple of weeks.

Maybe I should stop listening to the oldies radio stations and get down with the new stuff.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey, I've promoted from active to senior expat!

Does that give me any special privileges?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Person didnt come back from vacation, so out another week as on the opposite schedule again. I'm out. I know Harry will be disappointed with not having the all my brain power there.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Being senior allows you to tell people openly that you listen to old music thru choice!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> Hey, I've promoted from active to senior expat!
> 
> Does that give me any special privileges?


A free Zimmer frame


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Can I also boss junior expats around?

You're always missed Jynxgirl, finding someone who can channel brain power to the maximum is difficult these days.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> Can I also boss junior expats around?
> 
> You're always missed Jynxgirl, finding someone who can channel brain power to the maximum is difficult these days.


I'm sorry, are we talking about the same person????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, I am useful with obscure scientific based or medical type questions... the odd ones that other teams shall not get. That said, you cant really make me feel bad that I dont watch tv, movies, try to stay in the know about world affairs, and all the other things that british people seem to enjoy trying to do.  Its just not going to happen.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy, I am useful with obscure scientific based or medical type questions... the odd ones that other teams shall not get. That said, you cant really make me feel bad that I dont watch tv, movies, try to stay in the know about world affairs, and all the other things that british people seem to enjoy trying to do.  Its just not going to happen.


Hang on, you watch Oprah???

Or did you say Opera? I really can't understand you lot, speak slower...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Hang on, you watch Oprah???
> 
> Or did you say Opera? I really can't understand you lot, speak slower...


I said Oprah... I am sure you understood me as I speak quite clearly. Can you say that??? 

They are replaying the Bush interview on Oprah...  Here in bum-&ucked Dubai there isnt alot to do, especially at work so every once in a while, I turn the tv up and listen. And if it has to do with Bush and I see him on tv, of course I am going to watch it. If you cant tell from the urine thread, I am not a Liberal.... 

:focus:

The crew will go on to win the prize for sure. I have faith.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy I'm sure you've now got everyone intrigued with your reference to the "urine" thread  There are people probably doing a search of the Dubai forum now 

Harry, I will be listening to my collection of "500 Greatest Rock songs of all time", "The World's Best slow rock, love songs and dance ballads", "Greatest hits of the 80s and 90s" and anything else that I can get my hands on this weekend, so I don't let you down!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was under the impression that Texans started to swing away from the conservative-ness ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> I was under the impression that Texans started to swing away from the conservative-ness ...


Your sidetracking... go to the lounge to see the urine thread about left and right :focus:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jynx, please don't use Andy Capp as a measure to judge the English! That would be like using GW to judge the average intelligence of an American! 

''I know what I believe. I will continue to articulate what I believe and what I believe -- I believe what I believe is right.''
—President George W. Bush, Rome, Italy, July 22, 2001 

Harry, I think I may be able to produce the modern music knowledge that you require but you are so good that I am surplus!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Jynx, please don't use Andy Capp as a measure to judge the English! That would be like using GW to judge the average intelligence of an American!
> 
> ''I know what I believe. I will continue to articulate what I believe and what I believe -- I believe what I believe is right.''
> —President George W. Bush, Rome, Italy, July 22, 2001


Andy is quite alright fellow if you meet him, except that drunkness that seems to befall the uk people...

And if I was to use that correlation with GW, I would say Andy is a quite alright fellow that I would like to have as a friend. I know you guys make fun of Bush and your probly posting that quote as being negative about Bush but sounds about right to me....


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy is quite alright fellow if you meet him, except that drunkness that seems to befall the uk people...
> 
> And if I was to use that correlation with GW, I would say Andy is a quite alright fellow that I would like to have as a friend. I know you guys make fun of Bush and your probly posting that quote as being negative about Bush but sounds about right to me....




Jynxy,

Pro: I agree with the comment about British drinking habits... there seems to be only sobriety and under the table (with nothing inbetween).

Con: You may be on thin ice supporting Dubya... but who knows, maybe he could spell potato... or is it potatoe...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:focus: 

Before we get reprimanded for veering off topic once again....let's get :focus:

Harry, are you sure the bar isn't closed on Monday on occassion of Eid? Is Monday a dry day?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

The quiz is still on, they confirmed it.

BigJimbo you are more than welcome to come along, although we've had a good run we can't become complacent, and besides the whole point is to meet people and have a fun evening, answering a question isn't a requirement.

I wont wade into the murky waters of urine.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

just movin on up


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

hey guys.. I have a couple of friends who are visiting here in dubai  so we might tag along, so how do i get to the place? and who shall i contact? 

cheers,


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

The bar is called Bidi Bondi, its on Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline Apartments 1 - 5. So it's the first exit on the Palm. Then if i remember correctly it's the second right turn off the service road.

Send me a pm if you need my contact details or other info. The table is booked under the name Harry.

Everyone's welcome to come along

Hope to see you there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Word of advice. Do not park in the parking spaces that are on the road in front of the buildings.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

well.. where shall i park then?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Supposedly if you go down underneath the building, in the front there is visitor parking. I have never done this though. I drive down to further, past all the buildings and just walk down. 

I still have no idea how much that ticket is but I dont want another one


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

hehe thanks for the advice  and around when do u usually be there at the place?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want to eat, would suggest maybe 7:15 or so. Most people will meet up around eight. You just walk in and say the person the table reserve is under, which I think is Harry without going down and looking.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

sounds great


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The venue is located between building 3 and 4. You can park out side of building 3 and I think 4. Parking outside of 5 will ge you a ticket as it is reserved for RTA, and thewre ias a small sign (That i missed!). You can park under the building as well. Go past the entrance for building 4, and take the next right, and you will see the entrance. Parking for maybe 20 25 cars.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone else, I wont mention her name, got ticketed parking in front of the actual building I do believe where there are NO signs....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't understand how you people get fined so easily?! There are clear signs indicating that the parking area is for the RTA only 
By the way, Jynxy did you figure out how much we owe the RTA for taking up their precious little parking spots??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I keep forgetting to take it to my emirati friends... so no.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I think mine was 300..........


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> The bar is called Bidi Bondi, its on Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline Apartments 1 - 5. So it's the first exit on the Palm. Then if i remember correctly it's the second right turn off the service road.
> 
> Send me a pm if you need my contact details or other info. The table is booked under the name Harry.
> 
> ...


is it ok if i show up around 7:30? just for the food and the company? i won't make much difference in the score, but the doctor says i need to keep going out and meeting people


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My thoughts as well .. 



cami said:


> is it ok if i show up around 7:30? just for the food and the company? i won't make much difference in the score, but the doctor says i need to keep going out and meeting people


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Count me in just for the food and booze ..


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like we have a full team tonight!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry, how many tables have you booked? Perhaps we need 2 tables tonight??


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Count me in just for the food and booze ..


i'm already doing homework here.. have been watching the bbc news for two hours now, and i'm trying to store as much info as possible. i don't know anything about bands and singers though


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll book in another table, one table booked so far


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm how often do you guys do this? Might be keen on the next one if this is a regular thing!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

unfortunately, they're fully booked for the quiz, but usually some teams don't turn up so it's possible to get another table.

i may well be running late today, if i make it at all.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> hmmm how often do you guys do this? Might be keen on the next one if this is a regular thing!


it is a regular every monday evening event so keep an eye out for the threads


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no! Harry, you have got to make it!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

we have two tables now

i will try and make it, cant guarantee being on time tho


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well maybe I can make next Monday's event to see what it's about, might be able to help out with all the useless information in my head!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harry, who's confirmed? Also, could you pm me your number?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

the confirmations are:

pamela
thunderbird1
hmorrar + 2
Saint Ari
Cami
me probably


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> the confirmations are:
> 
> pamela
> thunderbird1
> ...


Harry, Did you ever think you would be so popular, It's all about the success!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

wish it was me and not bidi bondi's quiz

the more the merrier


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'll be there also, Bluester is coming too and maybe Skibanff:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, how did you guys do?? People have to be waking up... :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Not our best results this week. Good turnout though, enough for two teams.

Very hard quiz this week, where were you anyway?, we had a couple of American questions


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ok, how did you guys do?? People have to be waking up... :clap2:


I never thought there would be people waiting up for the result of the quiz. A football match, cricket, ok, fair enough.

Does this constitute a fan club?

Neither forum team was placed in a competitive week with harder than usual questions.

Can we count on your support and knowledge in person next week?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

harrypalmer said:


> I never thought there would be people waiting up for the result of the quiz. A football match, cricket, ok, fair enough.
> 
> Does this constitute a fan club?
> 
> ...


I was at work.. LOL I wouldnt have sat up all night just waiting. I am not one of the harem girls  Sorry to hear the EF crew didnt place. 

Just checked the schedule and looks like that isnt a day off for me in my crazy schedule. I do work day that in the day time so I guess I can cut out of my sleep time and come along if I really am needed  but I think we both know that my six hours of sleep will be more valuable.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Take one for the team jynxgirl


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was at work.. LOL I wouldnt have sat up all night just waiting. I am not one of the harem girls  Sorry to hear the EF crew didnt place.
> 
> Just checked the schedule and looks like that isnt a day off for me in my crazy schedule. I do work day that in the day time so I guess I can cut out of my sleep time and come along if I really am needed  but I think we both know that my six hours of sleep will be more valuable.


lmao what's wrong with being a harem girl? i actually met a liberian girl who "retired" from a local "harem" and she was quite nostalgic about it: she had food, shelter, clothes, a doctor to see her every three months, and she had to "contribute" some 30 mins every five months or so because the "master" was/is very rich, had a lot of girls, and she didn't have to rotate shifts that often     

she was let go because one day he decided she was too black, had put on a little weight, and he'd just "purchased" a blonde and two red-heads (ex beauty pageant winners in germany and the states  )

the things you find going out in the clubs in dubai eh...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cami said:


> lmao what's wrong with being a harem girl? i actually met a liberian girl who "retired" from a local "harem" and she was quite nostalgic about it: she had food, shelter, clothes, a doctor to see her every three months, and she had to "contribute" some 30 mins every five months or so because the "master" was/is very rich, had a lot of girls, and she didn't have to rotate shifts that often
> 
> she was let go because one day he decided she was too black, had put on a little weight, and he'd just "purchased" a blonde and two red-heads (ex beauty pageant winners in germany and the states  )
> 
> the things you find going out in the clubs in dubai eh...




And have you met any of Harry's harem???


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And have you met any of Harry's harem???


i haven't, but i assume they are not very smart or he would bring them along to the quiz nights 

what's the point of having a good body without a brain? regardless of how it works, given that i'm talking about a female brain


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cami said:


> i haven't, but i assume they are not very smart or he would bring them along to the quiz nights
> 
> what's the point of having a good body without a brain? regardless of how it works, given that i'm talking about a female brain



 I have only met one at one of the quiz nights.... I have missed out on the nights when the whole harem comes out but the crew likes to giggle about it. I do believe the night I met the one, she was a bit helpful in the quiz.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just in case none of you noticed, ALL of US are Harry's Hareem! That's what our quiz name was on Monday too Cami!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just in case none of you noticed, ALL of US are Harry's Hareem! That's what our quiz name was on Monday too Cami!


Now this is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just in case none of you noticed, ALL of US are Harry's Hareem! That's what our quiz name was on Monday too Cami!


gee... this is what Andrew gave as a name?

first time as a harem girl and i didn't know  ... next time i'll pay a lot more attention rofl


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

cami said:


> first time as a harem girl and i didn't know  ... next time i'll pay a lot more attention rofl


You stick to revising the world news and music

As for countries in Europe - you were top of the class:clap2:


----------

